# E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2005)

Bei einer zufälligen Recherche im Zusammenhang mit einer rätselhaften Datei, die von einem Virenscanner als E-Group-Dialer identifiziert wurde, fanden sich mehrere Seiten eines Partnerprogramms, das offenbar zu einer Firma gehört, die an einer bekannten Londoner Adresse für Firmendomizile residiert. Diese Firma bietet deutschen Webmastern und Webmastern mit "deutschem Traffic" Partnerprogramme an (und kaufte zumindest 2004 anscheinend gezielt deutschen Traffic). Besonderes Augenmerk wird hierbei offensichtlich auf AVS-freie Systeme ohne deutschen Jugendschutz gelegt.
Auf einer deutschsprachigen Seite der Firma wird aus der Haltung zu deutschen Jugendschutzsystemen kein Hehl gemacht 





> Willkommen Webmaster. Hier bekommst du eine Übersicht deutscher Partnerprogramme die ohne eine Altersabfrage - ohne Altersverifikationssystem - arbeiten. Mute deinen Besuchern keine umständliche und weltfremde Face-to-Face Kontrolle, ob mit oder ohne USB Dongel, zu.
> Bessere Abschlusszahlen und Abohaltezeiten sind dir ohne ein AVS garantiert


 Besonders pikant daran ist, dass der Quelltext suggeriert, die Seite wäre von der deutschen  "Kommission für Jugendmedienschutz" erstellt worden.

```
<meta name="Author" content="KJM">
<meta name="Publisher" content="jugendschutz">
<meta name="Copyright" content="jugendschutz.net">
```
Die KJM ist eine Institution, zu deren Augaben u.a. das Prüfen und Sanktionieren von Verstössen gegen den Jugendschutz und auch die Beurteilung vorhandener Jugendschutzansätze gehört. Unter dem Vorsitz von Prof. Dr. W*-D* R*, dem Präsidenten der "Bayrischen Landeszentrale für neue Medien" (BLM), wird versucht, nach Kräften gegen entwicklungsbeeinträchtigende Sexualdarstellungen vorzugehen.
Dafür wurden Kriterien aufgestellt:





> Beurteilungskriterien für entwicklungsbeeinträchtigende Sexualdarstellungen:
> • Sexualdarstellungen, die nicht dem Entwicklungsstand von Kindern und Jugendlichen entsprechenden, wie außergewöhnliche Sexualpraktiken
> • stereotype Geschlechterrollen mit diskriminierenden Verhaltensmustern
> • Verknüpfung von Sexualität und Gewalt, insbesondere wenn Kinder oder Jugendliche betroffen sind
> Verharmlosung oder Idealisierung von Prostitution oder promiskuitivem Verhalte


Dass solche Bemühungen nicht die Zustimmung von Firmen und Webmastern finden, die Seiten mit Inhalten wie 





> Junge Teens werden auf der Straße von unserem Team aufgerissen, abgeschleppt und durchgefickt.


 vermarkten wollen, erscheint naheliegend. Ob deren ausschliesslich wirtschaftlich begründeter Ärger über die aus den moralisch wie entwicklungspsychologisch notwendigen Maßnahmen der Bundesregierung quasi "kollateral" verursachten "Einschränkungen ihrer Profite" auch nur den Hauch einer Rechtfertigung für eine Diffamierung der KJM in der feststellbaren Form ergibt, bezweifle ich.

Aber ungeachtet dieses Randthemas bleibt festzuhalten, dass offenbar zur Abrechnung der Seiten eine bekannte Münchner Firma engagiert wurde, die dazu aktuell einen merkwürdigen Dialer einsetzt, der von servern der spanischen Firma "E-Group" geladen wird und offenbar die von der Regulierungsbehörde festgelegten Richtlinien ebenso vergewaltigt, wie die Londoner Firma die guten Sitten...

Offenbar wählt dieser Dialer eine venezuelanische Handynummer an und zwar mit der Vorwahl einer Telekommunikationsfirma aus Bad Homburg, deren Vorwahlnummer bereits wiederholt für solche Zwecke verwendet worden ist.

Die Tatsache, dass eine solche Vorwahl verwendet wird, lässt es unwahrscheinlich erscheinen, dass es sich beim Einsatz des Dialers um ein Versehen handelt. Stellungnahmen der betroffenen Firmen und Institutionen gibt es noch nicht.

Obwohl ein Recherchefehler nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann, habe ich mich dazu entschieden, die Sachverhalte hier in der Form darzulegen, in der sie mir erscheinen. Bestätigungen der Beobachtungen oder Erklärungen könnten noch zu dieser oder jener Änderung der Darstellung der Sachverhalte führen. Für diesen Fall kündige ich schon jetzt an, meinen Hut als "Forenwühlmaus" zu nehmen...

11.7.05, 0:04
aka


----------



## sascha (10 Juli 2005)

Tja, es gibt offensichtlich Firmen, die sich nicht an die

- vorgeschriebene Eingabe der Buchstabenkombinationen "OK", bzw. "JA" vor Download, Aktivierung/Installation und Einwahl des Dialers 

- vorgeschriebene Nennung der 09009-Nummer

- vorgeschriebene Nutzung der 09009-Nummerngasse

- vorgeschriebene Nennung des Hashwertes

- vorgeschriebene Registrierung des Einwählprogramms bei der Regulierungsbehörde

halten müssen.

Und das von einer deutschen Firma? Jetzt? Nachvollziehbar? Sehr erstaunlich...


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2005)

Danke, Sascha, für den klaren und deutlichen Screenshot.


----------



## sascha (10 Juli 2005)

> für den klaren und deutlichen Screenshot



Fürs Protokoll: Vor fünf Minuten angefertigt, nicht etwa 2002...


----------



## Reinhard (11 Juli 2005)

Ich hab' mich auch mal mit diesem seltsamen Fenster aus http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10881 beschäftigt...

Über die Seite e**-c*****.com kommt man mit dem "Teen-Zitat" auf s**-m**-t****.com. Whois zeigt nach London. Es wird aber keinerlei Name in den Daten genannt.

Der download fördert eine "Instant-Access.exe" zu Tage (Größe: 123 KB (126.658 Bytes)).
Das Ausführen der Datei erzeugt einen Ordner unter "c:\Programme\Instant Access" mit den Unterordnern "Center", "Desktopicon" und "Multi". Unter "Multi" befinden sich dann die Ordner "Exe" und "20050710230731". Im letzteren ist eine "dialerexe.ini" enthalten, hier ihr Inhalt:

__PROGRAMFILES_DIR_\Instant Access\Multi\Exe\20050710230731\Common\show_module.php
369
247
_PROGRAMFILES_DIR_\Instant Access\Multi\Exe\20050710230731\img\dialer.ico
_PROGRAMFILES_DIR_\Instant Access\Multi\Exe\20050710230731\
NoCreditCard
0
Sie müssen über eine aktive Internetverbindung verfügen, um dieses Programm ausführen zu können.\nBitte verbinden Sie sich zu Ihrem Internet-Anbieter und KLICKEN SIE AUF JA!
http://scr**ts.download**.com/Commo...tedPage=1&asked_billing_id=2&original_asked_b    illing_id=2&nohit=1&r=1&login=664248&brokerid=2001980&extlogin=1705-1181&country=1.4&customid=2643&product=1&u    rl=http://www.terradialer.de/index.html?id=1705-1181-&base=F06&mediaid=00600000&custom_param=&extparam=&nums= 
FORCE_DIALER
SHOW_BAR
Breitband-Nutzer klicken HIER!
Modem-Nutzer klicken HIER!_

S&D meldet bei der Installation Änderungen der Registry, diese Änderungen sind folgende:

HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2210005112-1579894509-3646499915-1007\Software\livesvc

C:\Programme\Instant Access\

C:\Programme\Instant Access\Center\NoCreditCard.lnk

HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2210005112-1579894509-3646499915-1007\Software\EGDHTML

  HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2210005112-1579894509-3646499915-1007\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinT    rust\Trust Providers\Software Publishing\Trust Database\0\goicfboogidikkejccmclpieicihhlpo bgdjdn


Alles in allem ein sehr seltsames Teil, ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass da wer - gelinde gesagt - die geltenden Bestimmungen unterlaufen will...

Gruss
Reinhard :-?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2005)

Reinhard schrieb:
			
		

> Whois zeigt nach London


-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9748



> Exemplarisch wird der (aktuell) eingesetzt von einer Firma "G.I. Systems" alias "German Traffic" auf einer Seite mit dem etwas fragwürdigen Titel "Sex mit Teens", Adresse der Firma:
> 27 Old Gloucester Street, London
> =
> w*w.britishmonomarks.co.uk
> ...


(auch dieser registrierte Dialer hatte komische Eigenheiten - und wurde ähnlich kompliziert integriert)


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2005)

@Reinhard
der Dialer ist nicht neu
symantec - neu ist sein Verhalten...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2005)

Dieser Drecksdialer hat sich doch glatt auch auf den Benutzerkonten von Frau und Sohn installiert. Hab ich gerade gestaunt... Aber es hatte auch was Lustiges... Mein Sohn (4) kam an und fragte "Papa, ich glaub ich hab nen Dialer"


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2005)

Es gibt offenbar auch noch weitere Dateien, die man mit dem Dialer kriegt. Heute bekam ich mit dem IE wiederholt popups mit dem Einwählfenster. Außerdem habe ich eine neue unerklärliche Datei gefunden. Obwohl ich den Dialer mit diversen Programmen entfernt hatte, erschien in der taskleiste manchmal plötzlich ein "leeres" icon mit dem Dialer. Ursache sind zwei Dateien mit Zufallsnamen. Im Taskmanager lief rundll32.exe als Prozess (das steht im Autostart: "rundll32.exe egdaccess_1060.dll,InstantAccess")
Beenden des Prozesses "rundll32.exe" brachte das "unsichtbare" icon zum verschwinden. In der Autostart sind Verknüpfungen zu diesen exe-Dateien.

die exes heissen (bei mir)
hizedgnbr.exe (im Autostart: c:\windows\system32\hizedgnbr.exe -start )
cfiwreadt.exe (entsprechend)
(mehrfach vorhanden)

Noch ein Nachtrag: siehe 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/download.php?id=3589
(läuft direkt über Bochum/Barcelona - ganz ohne München...)


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2005)

*Re: E-Group-Dialer wählt offenbar venezuelanische Handynumme*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Auf einer deutschsprachigen Seite der Firma wird aus der Haltung zu deutschen Jugendschutzsystemen kein Hehl gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die englischsprachige Site ist noch drastischer
http://www.german-traffic.net/


> About Germany
> 
> The adult related laws in Germany are very strict.* The government is currently destroying
> the market for german adult webmasters.* Today, it is practically impossible to operate as
> ...


IMHO ein Fall für die StA, die illegalen  Pseudoauslandsdialer dienen in erster Linie dazu,  
die deutschen Jugendschutzgesetze  zu unterlaufen 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2005)

Ich hatte mir german-traffic schon vor längerer Zeit angeschaut, der Anlass war ein Posting eines Herren, ich nenne ihn mal "der Bulgare", in einem dieser netten Foren mit den kyrillischen Schriftzeichen... Dabei habe ich mich gewundert, was da für ein Dialer zum Einsatz gekommen ist...

Über die Beteiligung einer Münchner Firma habe ich mich damals sehr zurückhaltend geäußert....

Würde mich schon interessieren, was die früher wie getrieben haben...


> Independ* Cash
> Independ*-Cash - Top Erotik Partnerprogramme ohne AVS
> | Eingetragen am: 2-Dez-2003 | URL: http://www.independ*-cash.com/ | Defekten Link melden |



P.S.:
Sehe ich das richtig, oder gibt es immer noch keine Stellungnahme der Münchner??? (Vielleicht sollte man auch nachfragen im jagin-Forum, wer den deutschen support für die NCC/E-Group von A*B* übernommen hat...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9100

schliesslich die Firma, die ohne Münchner Umweg mit E-Group/NCC verlinkt: M*M*, der frühere (?) Domainhändler, bekannt durch seine Erotik-Inkassofirma und durch seine gemeinsame Nennung mit dem panamaischen Anwalt O*B*F* in einem Impressum, jener O*B*F*, der noch heute mit seinem guten Namen bei einer gewissen Firma namens "Matlock" aufgeführt wird...

Nette Gesellschaft, das...

übrigens liefern ja alle links donwload.af*:de einen instant.access.exe (also auch die Archivlinks). Sind das immer die selben Dialer? Wählen die immer diese Nummer?

download.afXXXXX.de
web.archive.org/web/*/download.afXXXXX.de/*


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2005)

Das Zertifikat hier ist übrigens ausgestellt für diese Firma hier

*
ELECTRONIC GROUP
RCS Lyon B 421 686 312
 	45 Rue Sainte Genevieve
69006 LYON 06
Dirigeant(s)
	Gérant 		M. M*L**

aktuell ist dieser seltsame Dialer übrigens auf der Firmenseite zu bewundern 
("Dialerdemo" http://www.electr****-gr***.com/0302_billing_telephono.htm#

(man kommt auf die Seite auch via www.e-gr***.org - ein schönes Motorrad gibt es unter dem Nachnamen des admins als *.net  )


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10907

Hmm. Gut, es wird ermittelt.
Auch von meiner Seite 
was steckt hinter dieser Contentdiskussion von Mitte Juni 2005?


			
				z*** schrieb:
			
		

> quote:Originally posted by R*l
> ...i say you, T*C*, Y* , Van* i don't know, it is not MY problem , if you have any problem, see with the concerned personnes and not with me please !     I don't deal with " St*B*" for exemple
> hehe, sorry, was not St*, true. I just have forgotten that he and Afen* are not longer partners.



grübel, grübel,
www.contentgui**.de

was meint Z*, vom dänischen Contentlieferant der ersten Liga, damit?


> Well, I am sorry, but all the DVDs you offer I have already for about 4 Years, btw. with all rights


(wer googlet, findet das auch, wer mehr dazu weiss, her damit!)

ach soooo ist das...
http://shop.contentgui**.tv/catalog/conditions.php


> Reflex-web-fran** / Terra|* GmbH / afend** S.L. (im folgenden LG [Lizenzgeber] genannt) halten nichtexklusive Zweit-Vermarkungsrechte an den angebotenen Fotos, Videos, Graphiken, Texte, CD-Roms, DVDs, und digitalen Inhalten.


 Dann entbehrt die Rüge des Skandinaviencontentexperten ja jeder Grundlage 
Afendis SL? (es gibt eine Afendis Payment SL in Palma de Mallorca - aber die spanischen Handelsregistereinträge sind leider nicht mehr kostenlos verfügbar *heul*)


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

Na da waren die Dialer vor dem 16.6.05 ja richtig verbraucherfreundlich.
Ich hatte ja in meine Glaskugel geschaut und sowas vorrausgesagt. Aber man hatte das immer belächelt: OT " Wo gibt es denn Auslandsdialer, wir finden keine."
Hätte man doch die Kirche im Dorf gelassen...

LG Gerdi


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

Liebe Gerdi, glaubst Du, dass Du das Thema besser analysieren kannst als der ehemalige Ansprechpartner für Deutschland der EGroup/NCC (*)?


			
				A*B* schrieb:
			
		

> The ease and efficiency of telecom billing in Germany benefited both end users and dialer companies. Then the criminals came on the scene. They auto-connected surfers who clicked on blind links. Auto connecting when the user was not at the computer was also common. Some dialers made it impossible for the end user to end their session. Some companies stole from webmasters by sending webmaster traffic to numbers on which they did not share revenue. Dialer companies changed ISP settings to charge end users per minute, for what the user thought was his regular connection. Some put a prefix in front of the dialer number to fool the surfer into thinking he was not connecting to a premium rate number. Any one of these tricks could lead to a charge of more than $10,000. Surfers cheated by unethical dialer companies were forced to pay their bills, by the national telecom provider, Deutsche Telecom. The no-chargeback policy and weak laws brought massive income to these fraudsters, but they also brought intense government scrutiny.
> 
> Now, the government is striking back. The exciting opportunities for SMS billing throughout Europe do not exist in Germany. SMS billing for adult content is currently banned. Today, telecom billing companies must register every dialer before use. One dialer company thought that they could challenge the formerly toothless telecom billing regulator, RegTP. It thought wrong. In one day RegTP showed its muscle by cutting 400,000 of their dialers. Today there are far fewer dialer companies operating in Germany. Only those companies who operate legally, and are large enough to absorb the new costs of compliance, are surviving.



???
Er hält offenbar u.a. mainpean für verantwortlich für die verschärfte Regulierung in Deutschland. Die NCC-Dialer, die in Deutschland registriert wurden, hielten offenbar kriminelle Personen ("fraudsters") auch früher nicht davon ab, genau das zu tun, was A*B* als Ursache für die Probleme ansieht (in diesem Artikel).

Ein Beipsiel? Der laut Angaben der Firma "Newlines AG" manipulierte NCC-Dialer hier.
Die kriminelle Energie mancher Anbieter ist eine konstante Größe, die von Gesetzen wenig beeinflusst wird, solange die Gefahr, ernsthaft dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen zu werden, weitaus geringer ist als die Chance, sich durch diese Geschäfte ein paar teure Autos, Yachten und Häuser zusammen zu "verdienen" - oder gleich eine TecDAX-Firma 

(*) by the way: wenn man sich ansieht, wer da dem A*B* alles gute Wünsche mitschickt, erkennt man allein daran, dass es unwahrscheinlich genannt werden kann, dass deutsche Partner dieser Firma nicht sehr genau wissen (könnten zumindest), was da wie abgerechnet wird. Zumal im aktuellen Beispiel ja offenbar Abrechner und angebotener Content [siehe www.porno(-)fl*.com --> Mitglieder] (zumindest "augenscheinlich") identisch sind...

Man könnte ja mal versuchen, eine Stellungnahme von A*B* zu bekommen 

(und die Firmen, die auf der Seite www.ohne-a**.com so lobend erwähnt werden, könnten sich ja auch mal äußern. Hallo, Jugendschützer aus Mainz, wo bist Du denn???)


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

Vielleicht ist die spanische SL ja im Klo des Ex-Crosskirk-GF's R*L*K* untergebracht? Denn was verbindet wohl M*G* von afendis, R*L*K* und einen gewissen A*Z*?
Alle drei waren GF einer gewissen "e-tainment netcommerce gmbh".


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

A*Z* schrieb:
			
		

> Das Netz ist lukrativ, sagt Axel Z*. Er muss es wissen. Der Berliner optimiert mit seiner Firma *** schlecht besuchte Websites. [...] Z* entwickelte sein Erfolgsrezept beim Betreiben von Sex-Sites. [...]Die Kunden wurden mit einem blinkenden Werbebanner angelockt und zahlten das, was sie sehen wollten, per Dialer – einer speziellen, teureren Internet-Verbindung, in die man sich extra einwählen musste.
> Doch das ging nicht lange gut. Anfang 2001 berichteten die ersten Medien über bösartige Dialer, die sich im Computer einnisteten und nicht mehr löschen liessen. Die Kunden surften so auch auf normalen Sites zu erhöhtem Preis, verloren Hunderte, teils Tausende von Franken. Doch zunächst geschah nichts. «Schliesslich verdienten ja alle an der Praxis – die Betrüger, aber auch die Netzbetreiber und die Telefonfirmen, die die Rechnungen beim Kunden eintrieben», sagt Z*. Spät erst schritt der Gesetzgeber ein und verbot die so genannten Eingrab-Dialer – in der Schweiz sind sie gar erst seit April 2004 verboten. Doch die Abrechnungspiraten hatten schon die nächste Erfindung einsatzfertig: Der so genannte Drop- Charge-Dialer musste sich gar nicht erst einnisten: In der ersten Sekunde der Online- Verbindung wurden bis zu 800 Mark Telefongebühren fällig – umgerechnet 600 Franken. Er wurde schliesslich verboten. Doch damit hatten auch die Ehrlichen in der Branche keine Einnahmequelle mehr. Zugleich sassen Tausende zahlungswilliger Kunden vor den Bildschirmen und konnten nicht, wie sie wollten.
> «Die Dialer-Mafia ist inzwischen weitergezogen und tummelt sich in Grossbritannien oder in Ländern Osteuropas», sagt Z*. «Dort haben sie jetzt wieder ein halbes Jahr Zeit, bis der Gesetzgeber reagiert. In dieser Zeit scheffeln sie mehrere hunderttausend Euro.»


Schlaues Kerlchen, nur ZYPERN hat er zu erwähnen vergessen


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

soviel zum Thema "wir wissen von nichts...". Was nun, Herr G*?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 Juli 2005)

Ach was, die boesen Abzocker haben gar nicht den Dialer ruiniert. Es war lediglich die unserioese Berichterstattung in den Medien, danke Herr J****


> Stern TV
> Stellungnahme von A* H*, im Auftrag der EBS electronic billing systems AG, Hallbergmoos
> 
> Hallbergmoos, 30. März 2001
> ...


Siehe http://web.archive.org/web/20010419142940/www.webdialer.de/page.php?id=77


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2005)

> Moderne Payment-Tools wie der Dialer bieten - zumal wenn sie den Richtlinien der FST e.V. entsprechen, den größtmöglichen Kundenschutz, da eine Eingabe sensibler Daten, wie z.B. bei Lastschrift oder Kreditkartenzahlung, über das Internet entfällt.


quod erat demonstrandum  :vlol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

[off topic]google mal nach
lycos "wer zuerst kommt" "erhebliches kurspotential"




			
				cp schrieb:
			
		

> quod erat demonstrandum


Das heisst ja eigentlich "was zu zeigen war", wird aber meist als "was zu beweisen war" übersetzt. Strafrechtlich leider leider leider ein Unterschied (was die mutmasslichen Gründe deines Lachens über die Aussage angeht)


----------



## News (13 Juli 2005)

Jetzt auch hier zu lesen:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61659


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2005)

Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Auf unsere Nachfrage konnte mcn tele.com den Preis für eine solche Verbindung bislang nicht nennen;
> ...
> Die Behörde prüft nun den gesamten Vorgang, neben den Dialer-Seiten und den Einwahlprogrammen selber dürfte auch mcn tele.com in den Fokus dieser Prüfung rücken.


http://www.vatm.de/content/profil/mitglieder/mcn.htm


> mcn tele.com AG
> ......
> Netzkennziffer: 010066


 auf der HP von mcn wird, soweit ich das sehe, nirgendwo diese Netzkennziffer erwähnt
auch Tarife sind nirgendwo zu ermitteln, weder bei teltarif.de noch bei billiger-telefonieren.de
 ist darüber etwas in Erfahrung zu bringen


> Leider hat Ihre Suche nach 010066 keinen Treffer ergeben.
> Leider wurden zu Ihrer Abfrage keine Ergebnisse gefunden.


weder als CbC noch als Preselect wird für diese Vorwahl geworben bzw. informiert,
 das läßt den Schluß zu, dass sie ausschließlich für "Mehrwert"  Verbindungen eingesetzt wird.

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

@cp: posting hat sich überschnitten...

Zum Rest: Darf ich hier wenigstens darauf hinweisen, dass die MCN noch einen anderen Namen im Namen trägt? Man muss ja nur nach "mcn-tele" googlen. Ich finde das eine wichtige Hintergrundinfo...

Und dass bei den Düsseldorfern eben nicht nur der Chef aus Curacao kommt, sondern es da noch mehr Beziehungen gibt, ist, zumindest wenn es "dolphin aid" angeht, sicherlich keine Information, aus der die ein Geheimnis machen würden.
http://www.dolphin***.org/news1_04.htm


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2005)

Die Service-Rufnummern Profis von mcn tele.com unterscheiden sich von dem Wettbewerb durch die Analyse branchenspezifischen Bedürfnisse und die Entwicklung maßgeschneiderte Lösungen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

Hmm. Ist die Information aktuell? Die Stellenazeige gibt's ja nicht mehr...
ich habe dieses Wissen:


> *** is invested in mcn tele.com through Q1 Carrier AG, who owns 100% of mcn.


Ich mein ja nur, weil in dvills link steht


> Gesellschafter bzw. Anteilseigner
> Unternehmensgründer/Management
> Institutionelle Investoren wie ***-Bank und ***
> sowie Venture Capital-Gesellschaften wie D*C*V*
> ...


http://www.jobforum.vatm.de/content/vatm/mcn.htm

s.a.
http://www.m**-****.com/05_01_01.html


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2005)

in der News-Übersicht drückt sich Heise noch drastischer aus 


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Sparvorwahl statt 0900-Nummer
> 
> Der Mehrwertdiensteanbieter mcn tele.com hat offenbar eine neue Einnahmequelle entdeckt: Per Netzvorwahl 010066 rechnet das Unternehmen illegale Auslands-Dialer ab. mehr...



jetzt auch bei teltarif 
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw28/s17802.html

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2005)

Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mehrwertdiensteanbieter mcn tele.com hat offenbar eine neue Einnahmequelle entdeckt: Per Netzvorwahl 010066 rechnet das Unternehmen illegale Auslands-Dialer ab. mehr...


und wem gehört das Unternehmen? Wer profitiert von den Gewinnen? Jetzt ist heise aber nah dran... an 'ner netten Background-Story 
stups-stups-stups!


----------



## Wembley (13 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Na da waren die Dialer vor dem 16.6.05 ja richtig verbraucherfreundlich.
> Ich hatte ja in meine Glaskugel geschaut und sowas vorrausgesagt. Aber man hatte das immer belächelt: OT " Wo gibt es denn Auslandsdialer, wir finden keine."
> Hätte man doch die Kirche im Dorf gelassen...
> 
> LG Gerdi



Na, auf dieses "Argument" habe ich gewartet. Ich frage mich gerade, warum Dialerbetreiber, bevor es überhaupt diese "Zugangstools" gab, nicht verhungert sind. Scheint so, als könnten manche nur Dialer auf Webseiten knallen, sonst wären sie ein Fall für die Sozialhilfe. Sollte man Dialerbetreiber vielleicht pragmatisieren? 

Interessant, dass ausgerechnet die eigene Branche so wenig Vertrauen in die Fähigkeiten ihrer Mitglieder hat. Aber das kennt man. Schließlich wurde man auch schon als in der Schweiz der Dialer verboten wurde bzw. in Österreich das Opt-in-Verfahren eingeführt wurde auf solche Szenarien hingewiesen. Nur blöd, dass es Auslands- bzw. Satellitendialer damals schon gab. Abgesehen davon, dass die Mini-Märkte Österreich und Schweiz für solche Aktivitäten uninteressant sind. Da muss es mindestens ein Markt sein, der die Größe Deutschlands hat.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2005)

_Editiert_



			
				vorher schrieb:
			
		

> ... gern per PN ...


...danke für die erhellenden PN!


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2005)

Laut PC-Welt von gestern seien die Dialerlinks inzwischen ersetzt. Stimmt im wesentlichen. (stimmt nicht für Dialerlinks, die OHNE den Umweg über afendis funktionierten. Vielleicht könnte diesbezüglich mal jemand in HANNOVER bei der Firma E-GROUP GERMANY nachfragen. 
pc-welt, 14.7.05


> Inzwischen hat die Münchener Abrechnungsfirma offenbar auf die Vorwürfe reagiert und den Dialer auf den von German Traffic beworbenen Websites ersetzt. Jetzt muss der interessierte Besucher stattdessen per Telefon eine 0190-Nummer wählen und erhält dann Zugang, bis er auflegt. Es gibt sogar Angaben über die Kosten (1,86 EUR / min.). Es wird allerdings weiterhin mit der Nichteinhaltung deutscher Jugendschutzbestimmungen um Vertriebspartner geworben.


Man wählt sich neuerdings (wieder/nur) über PbC ein mit 0190-883110

Eine interessante Nummer... Laut RegTP gehört sie der DT, allerdings findet sich ein alter Beitrag in einem Forum (Mai 2005)


> Die Nummer 0190 883110 sollte laut der RegTP-Datenbank zur Securetele Aktiengesellschaft, Newlines AG gehören.


Soso. Die RegTP-Datenbank sagt aber:


> Deutsche Telekom AG
> Zentrale
> Friedrich-Ebert-Allee 140
> 53113 Bonn
> Stand:Jul 15 2005



[edit]
Nachtrag:
*HR-Nummer: HRB 58218 
Reg. Zuordnung: Handelsregister 
Ausgabejahr: 2004 
Ausgabenummer: 0132 
Eintragungsdatum: 17.07.2004 
Veroeffentl.: Z 
PLZ HR: 60313 
HR-Name: Frankfurt/Main 
Art der Eintragung: Veränderung 1 

Originaldokument: 60313 Frankfurt am Main e-group Germany GmbH Frankfurt am Main Eschersheimer Landstr. 68 HRB 58218 Veränderungen HRB 58218: 25.06.2004 e--group Germany GmbH Frankfurt am Main (Eschersheimer Landstr. 68, 60322 Frankfurt am Main ). Nicht mehr Geschäftsführer: Sp*, G* Ph*, Castelldelfels/Spanien, *05.07.19**. Bestellt als Geschäftsführer: Pe*-Pa*, Pa* H* M*, Barcelona, *14.01.1963, einzelvertretungsberechtigt *

und im Jahr 2003 als GF ausgetreten:
*Reg. Zuordnung: Handelsregister 
Ausgabejahr: 2003 
Ausgabenummer: 0182 
Eintragungsdatum: 25.08.2003 
Veroeffentl.: Z 
PLZ HR: 30175 
HR-Name: Hannover 
Art der Eintragung: Veränderung 1 

Originaldokument: 30175 Hannover e-group Germany GmbH Hannover Odeonstr. 6 HRB 58 243 Veränderungen 25. August 2003 HRB 58 243: e-group Germany GmbH , Hannover (Odeonstr. 6). Al* R* ist nicht mehr Geschäftsführer. G* Ph* Sp*, geboren am 5. Juli 19**, Castelldelfels/Spanien, ist zum Geschäftsführer bestellt.*

happy googling!


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2005)

In Sachen Verunglimpfung der KJM durch die Seite www.ohne-a**.com (in der als Verfasser die KJM www.jugendschutz.net ) steht, erhielt ich folgende mail


> hiermit bestätige ich Ihnen im Auftrag der Leiterin der KJM- Stabsstelle, Frau Verena Weigand, den Eingang Ihres Schreibens vom 10.07.05 zum Internetangebot www.ohne-a**.com.
> Da bei uns eine Vielzahl von Beschwerden und Anfragen eingeht, die alle der Reihe nach bearbeitet werden, bitten wir Sie um Verständnis, wenn die Beantwortung Ihrer Beschwerde einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird.


Also liebe KJM, wenn sie das hier mal lesen: A bisserl schneller müsste es näüchstes Mal schon gehen...
Ich hab's aktuell überprüft, da steht's noch drin. Falls jemand nachfragen würde bei der KJM, der besser mit Pressestellen kann: nur zu!


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2005)

Das ist die aktuelle Zahlungsmethode (nicht ganz neu) auf den internationalen Seiten der E-Group. Mit deutschem Text... 
Kann man PbC eigentlich machen, wie man will?

(dieses Fenster erscheint z.B. dort, wo es früher offenbar diesen Dialer gab:#
RegTP. Dieser Inhalteanbieter taucht ja auch auf bei dem Dialer, der auf der germ*-tr* VORHER lag (u.a.)
siehe regtp (Das Adressierungsmerkmal führt jedoch zu 019088311* PbC - nur das vom 090090000550 führt zu 00-681-50406* - u.a. mit einem INTELLIGENZTEST - also keineswegs nur Porno...)

Man kann nun spekulieren, wer wohl hinter dem russischen Namen in der RegTP-Datenbank steckt...

Solche Analysen sind natürlich rein phänomenologisch 
(und das hab ich nicht einmal mehr dokumentiert, weil's einfach etwas frustrierend ist)


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> pc-welt, 14.7.05
> 
> 
> > Inzwischen hat die Münchener Abrechnungsfirma offenbar auf die Vorwürfe reagiert und den Dialer auf den von German Traffic beworbenen Websites ersetzt. Jetzt muss der interessierte Besucher stattdessen per Telefon eine 0190-Nummer wählen und erhält dann Zugang, bis er auflegt. Es gibt sogar Angaben über die Kosten (1,86 EUR / min.). Es wird allerdings weiterhin mit der Nichteinhaltung deutscher Jugendschutzbestimmungen um Vertriebspartner geworben.
> ...



Manchmal is man doof... 08003301900 anrufen hätte mir ja gerade noch einfallen können... Die Securetele (ehemals Newlines) ist Inhaber der Nummer (die es ja nicht erst seit Neustem gibt). Stand sogar längst hier im Forum 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=101622#101622
Also Pfeilchen gemalt von München nach Liechtenstein


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2006)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*



			
				Staatsanwaltschaft Bonn schrieb:
			
		

> Ermittlungsverfahren gegen J*P*S*, Tatvorwurf: Datenveränderung (...)
> Das Ermittlungsverfahren ist gemäß § 170 Absatz 2 der Strafprozessordnung eingestellt worden, da der gegen J*P*S* geäußerte Verdacht nach den Ermittlungen keine Bestätigung gefunden hat.
> Der Beschuldigte bestreitet, die ihm zur Last gelegte Tat begangen zu haben. Tatzeugen sind nicht vorhanden. Beweismittel, durch die eine Überführung möglich wäre, fehlen. Die tatsächlichen Täter konnten nicht ermittelt werden (...)



Viel Spass noch auf der Berliner Messe und Grüsse nach Tschechien!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2006)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

Es ging dabei um den Einsatz des Links
h**p://download.afen***.de/cgi-bin/autoinstall?hdid=4035&agbid=1264
Dieser lieferte einen Dialer, der eine venezolanische Handynummer anrief. Im Moment führt der Link zu paybycall über 09005103669
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36442


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2006)

*AW: E-Group-Dialer wählt anscheinend venezolanische  Handynummer*

Ergänzend sei darauf hingewiesen, dass das PP des oben wohl gemeinten Herren im Moment keine weiteren Anmeldungen annimmt, wegen eines technischen Umbaus. Wer damit etwas anfangen kann und wer das allein aus den vom Vorposter kryptisch erwähnten Informationen herauslesen kann, der möge sich mal den "content" dieses PPs anschauen. Ob das damit zusammenhängt, dass obig bezeichnete Person auch eine admin-Funktion ausübt für eine britische Ltd aus Birmingham, die ein tschechisch-ungarisch-pulheimerisches Gesamtkunstwerk über panamaische Seiten mit niederländischen Dialern abgerechnet hatte? 

:stumm:


----------

